# Olympic Tan



## kkschaef (May 1, 2005)

I've used Protan for my contests for the last 2 years. I'm thinking of trying Olympic Tan. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2005)

I love the stuff.    In my avi, that is only one coat.


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of Dream Tan 2 now


----------



## Twigz (May 1, 2005)

Would the Olympic tan be the competition, gold bronzer, or tropic sun competition tan?

or am I looking at totally the wrong product?


----------



## kkschaef (May 2, 2005)

I'm talking about the competition tan. we are not allowed to use Dream Tan in the shows that I do in Illinois. So that one is out of the question.


----------



## Stu (May 2, 2005)

you're not allowed to use dream tan in quite a few comps but i know plenty of people that do anyway.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2005)

Kim....try the Olympic Tan.  You'll love it.   You won't smell to high heaven from it, the smell is nicer, you won't be orange int he sunlight either.   Its more of a Natural looking tan.  In the pic I used 3 coats and was as dark if not darker than the girls that were sprayed or used Protan.


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2005)

Why would DreamTan be banned?


----------



## Stu (May 2, 2005)

dream tan runs and leaves a mess at the venus apparently


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2005)

hmmm my pro tan ran a lot more than dreamtan. I could sweat in dreamtan and nothing would change. I loved it


----------



## kkschaef (May 3, 2005)

I think I'm going to try the Olympic tan. 3 coates I'm sold I have to put on 5-6 of protan and it does stink. It's messy as well.


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to try the Olympic tan. 3 coates I'm sold I have to put on 5-6 of protan and it does stink. It's messy as well.


Your gonna like it.


----------



## jaim91 (May 3, 2005)

I'm using Neutrogena (extra deep) and it's unbelievable


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2005)

Jaime...You have no clue.  That isn't going to be dark enough for an NPC show.


----------



## jaim91 (May 3, 2005)

Why not? It looks pretty dark on my skin. What's the difference?


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2005)

Gee....let's see.....

It's called...........................STAGE LIGHTS WASH YOU OUT.  dah


----------



## jaim91 (May 3, 2005)

What's with the sarcasm? I know stage lights wash you out which is why I am fake tanning myself in the first place...


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2005)

clueless...please go read more.


----------



## jaim91 (May 3, 2005)

About what? I don't understand what the difference is between ProTab/Olympic Tan and Neutrogena Extra Deep tan.


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Go ahead and try the Neutrogena, then let us know how it works, k?


----------



## kkschaef (May 4, 2005)

I'd like to see that one. Neutrogena on stage. Sorry it's not going to work put on a couple of coates of Protan and tell me the difference. I've used Neutogena Deep dark for normal use it's not dark at all.


----------



## jaim91 (May 4, 2005)

How long before the competition do I have to put protan on? And how often should it be applied?


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How long before the competition do I have to put protan on? And how often should it be applied?


You should put on a ton of weight before hanging out in this forum.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 4, 2005)

On a serious note, I'm competing in September....I have a tan via tanning salon, but know that I will have to amplify that even more with a tanner...when do I start applying? A few days before?


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> On a serious note, I'm competing in September....I have a tan via tanning salon, but know that I will have to amplify that even more with a tanner...when do I start applying? A few days before?


For my show I applied a coat of ProTan Thursday morning, Thursday night, Friday morning, three Friday night, and DreamTan on Saturday morning.


----------



## kkschaef (May 4, 2005)

For my shows I put a coat of Protan on Thursday night. Rinse Friday morning and I add 4-5 more coats. On saturday morning I shower and add a coat of Protan Bronzer. This year I'm going to try Olympic Tan.


----------



## jaim91 (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You should put on a ton of weight before hanging out in this forum.



All I did was ask when to put on tanning lotion.    I just needed an awswer. Robin asked the exact same question, and she got a straight answer. So, I'm going by what you told her. Thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2005)

With the Olympic Tan you can start on Thursday.  PM me if ya need more info.  I'm not giving out anymore so the skinny girl that really needs to gain 25lbs doesn't bother posting.

And yes....I am being mean.  Jaime...don't waste the effort to PM me either.  I won't answer.  I don't have the time to bother with it.


----------



## MillerMan (May 4, 2005)

What is the best stuff to use just for a natural look not just for shows that looks the best.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Neutrogena Medium or Deep, depending on your preference


----------



## Robin Hood (May 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> With the Olympic Tan you can start on Thursday. PM me if ya need more info. I'm not giving out anymore so the skinny girl that really needs to gain 25lbs doesn't bother posting.
> 
> And yes....I am being mean. Jaime...don't waste the effort to PM me either. I won't answer. I don't have the time to bother with it.


Thanks for the info...I'll PM you closer to comp. 

By the way your pics are amazing! Are you figure or bodybuilding?

Robin


----------



## kkschaef (May 5, 2005)

I've used the new Loreal sunless tanner they have it in lotion and more of an oil type product. That works better for me than the neutrogena.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info...I'll PM you closer to comp.
> 
> By the way your pics are amazing! Are you figure or bodybuilding?
> 
> Robin



Thank you!  Figure this year. last year was both.


----------



## jaim91 (May 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> With the Olympic Tan you can start on Thursday.  PM me if ya need more info.  I'm not giving out anymore so the skinny girl that really needs to gain 25lbs doesn't bother posting.
> 
> And yes....I am being mean.  Jaime...don't waste the effort to PM me either.  I won't answer.  I don't have the time to bother with it.



I'm competing regardless, so the least you could do it please teach me how to get a tan. 

I respect what you do, how hard you must train and diet, and I think that you have an unbelievable physique. But it's really discouraging and embarassing when you bash and critisize me on a public post. If you're going to do it at all, please do it in private. But I don't see why there's a need to in the first place.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2005)

Need I say more?


----------



## musclepump (May 5, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm competing regardless, so the least you could do it please teach me how to get a tan.
> 
> I respect what you do, how hard you must train and diet, and I think that you have an unbelievable physique. But it's really discouraging and embarassing when you bash and critisize me on a public post. If you're going to do it at all, please do it in private. But I don't see why there's a need to in the first place.


 Because you're not healthy and most certainly not ready to compete. You're way ahead of yourself. You want information on subjects that you shouldn't even be considering yet. You need to spend time in the Diet & Nutrition section, nowhere else.


----------



## dakota (May 6, 2005)

ive been putting on protan since sunday. one coat a night, rinse in the morning. also, tanning everyday for 2.5 weeks. ill put another coat on tonight, shower in morning, and use the rest in the afternoon...weigh-ins at 5:30.  dream tan after weigh in


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

weigh-in at 5:30 in the morning?!


----------



## dakota (May 6, 2005)

haha...pm


----------



## kkschaef (May 6, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Because you're not healthy and most certainly not ready to compete. You're way ahead of yourself. You want information on subjects that you shouldn't even be considering yet. You need to spend time in the Diet & Nutrition section, nowhere else.



I agree you need a couple of years to train and eat properly to put on some size. You should spend this time adding mass instead of removing it for a competition you are not ready for. No offense but you look for lack of a better word anorexic. You need to eat alot of good calories and train for size.
It will also give you plenty of time to do your homework on competing.


----------



## Vieope (May 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

>



_I don´t know what this thread is about, I just wanted to quote this. _


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2005)

LOL...the Blue Bunnies dream.  LMAO


----------



## jaim91 (May 7, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> I agree you need a couple of years to train and eat properly to put on some size. You should spend this time adding mass instead of removing it for a competition you are not ready for. You need to eat alot of good calories and train for size.
> It will also give you plenty of time to do your homework on competing.



I am trying hard to gain - I'm not trying to remove any mass for the competition, trust me. I am still going to compete in June. All I wanted from this thread was some advice on how to tan, that's all.


----------



## kkschaef (May 7, 2005)

I'm afraid you will be in for a big dissapointment come June when you compete. It's very unlikely you will gain anymore mass while cutting for a contest. When you deplet the body of carbs the chances of gaining any more muscle are slim to none. The muscles need carbs as well as protein to grow and on a calorie and carb restricted diet you will not grow. My suggestion is to find a nutritionist who specializes in bodybuilding to help you with a mass gaining diet and training program.


----------



## jaim91 (May 8, 2005)

I don't plan on carb depleting, calorie depleting, fat depleting, dehydrating, cutting, etc. I am going ot eat the way I normally do, and if I come out soft or anything, then I will read it in the judge's report. I don't want to do anything that might negatively affect by body at least until I get older and more experienced.


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't plan on carb depleting, calorie depleting, fat depleting, dehydrating, cutting, etc. I am going ot eat the way I normally do, and if I come out soft or anything, then I will read it in the judge's report. I don't want to do anything that might negatively affect by body at least until I get older and more experienced.


 Scorecards don't tell you shit. And as far as eating, you need to eat EVERYTHING. Junk food, good food, low GI, high GI, you just need calories. And a LOT of them.


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't plan on carb depleting, calorie depleting, fat depleting, dehydrating, cutting, etc. I am going ot eat the way I normally do, and if I come out soft or anything, then I will read it in the judge's report. I don't want to do anything that might negatively affect by body at least until I get older and more experienced.


Clueless......

They don't tell you why they don't like you on the scorecards.


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

Hell, half the time they don't even give you the scorecards.


----------



## kkschaef (May 9, 2005)

This is true. They don't give you score cards and they won't tell you anything. The judges would tell you exactly what we are telling you. Gain some weight actually alot of weight. I don't understand why it's so important to compete at this time when you will not do well at all. I'm sorry but I go into a show to win. If I'm not ready I'm not going to compete. I'm not going to spend all that money on a show if I'm not ready. YOU ARE NOT READY OR EVEN CLOSE.


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2005)

I will do well because I am the only one in my division. I am eating anything and everything.


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2005)

You never know who will show up.  Have you possibably thought of this idea....That there just might be other girls training for the SAME show in another AREA that you have no clue about?   Just because there may not be anyone at your gym, doesn't mean there isn't someone somewhere that is.....


Jaime...seriously, get your head out of the ground.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 9, 2005)

Jaim,

Just b/c you are the only one in a class does not automatically mean that you "did well". When you are the sole competitor, you win by default, not necessarily b/c you were winning material. I've spoken to you about this before and I really think you should reconsider competing this year. You're so young, and there will be tonnes of opportunities for you to enter future comps. Take your time and go in fully prepared. Then if and when you win, you can be sure it was because of your hard work and determination, not b/c there was nobody else in your class.

Robin


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I will do well because I am the only one in my division. I am eating anything and everything.


 This is the worst excuse to compete I've ever heard...


----------



## kkschaef (May 9, 2005)

That is the saddest thing I've ever heard. I would rather not compete than be the only one there in my class. That's not a competition that's a hand out and to go into a show with that attitude is very pathetic. Just because you show up and go on stage doesn't mean shit. you're not a competitor. Competitors do the hard work which includes the diet, the carb depleting, carb loading, the drying out, the training. You are doing nothing.


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2005)

I am eating a lot and training hard. I am putting lots of thought and effort into this. I haven't devoted as much time or effort into anything else in my life. I think it's cool being the only girl under 19 who is competing. And I know no one else it coming because I've been in close contact with the organizer of the show, and she said she would tell me if anyone else enters. "Competitors do the hard work which includes the diet, the carb depleting, carb loading, the drying out" - I don't want to carb deplete or dry out because I don't want to lose any weight, and I think I'm too young to mess with my body like that


----------



## Vieope (May 9, 2005)

_Jaim, are you better? How may pounds did you add? Sorry if it may sound rude but you were so skinny in those pictures that it freaked me out. Few things in this life do. 
I hope you are ok.  _


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2005)

NOw she is the ONLY one under 19.   :::bullshit::: story.

The more we keep posting back to her, the more she keeps it up......


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NOw she is the ONLY one under 19.   :::bullshit::: story.
> 
> The more we keep posting back to her, the more she keeps it up......


 It's like a bad soap opera.


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2005)

Should this one be closed?  It can be done.  It would have been a good thread.


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, closing is probably a good idea at this point.


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

Unless, I forgot to say, you want to hear more bullshit stories from our sick anorexic friend.


----------



## kkschaef (May 10, 2005)

Please close this thread I got the answer I wanted about Olympic Tan. all this girl is doing is pissing me off and I've tried to be nice. I don't think I can anymore.


----------

